# 1967 Seat Belts



## 77vettejeff (Dec 22, 2007)

I bought a 67 Lemans with no interior. There are no seat belts. It appears that there are only lap belts used. Is this correct for '67? I do not see any mounting point for a shoulder harness. If shoulder harness is used, could someone explain how it is installed?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeff,

The 67 GTO listed 3 options for seat belts, I'm pretty sure these were the same for Tempest and LeMans;

431- Custom Seat Belts 2-front and 2-rear
432- Custom Seat Belt center rear
434- Shoulder Belts front seats only


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I could use a black set of front lap belts with the outboard retractors.


----------



## 77vettejeff (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

